# Was ist das für eine Steuerung (gelb) ?



## element. (28 März 2011)

Siehe http://www.coastersandmore.de/rides/typhoon/control3g.jpg

Bildquelle ist der URL zu entnehmen. 

Ist das SPS und wer stellt das her? Was ist das flache Zeug links und was sind die Karten rechts ähnlich S7-400?

Danke&Grüße


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 März 2011)

Bei mir kommt dann das:


> Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.


----------



## element. (28 März 2011)

Bild stammt aus dieser Seite:
http://www.coastersandmore.de/rides/typhoon/typhoonger9.php

ganz unten, anklicken zum Vergrößern. Es geht um die ganzen gelben Module. Hab ich hier im Forum glaub ich auch schon mal gesehn.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 März 2011)

... das könnte eine Safety-SPS von Pilz sein.
Wegen der anderen Module würde auch dort mal nachsehen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 März 2011)

Das wird wohl Sicherheitstechnik sein.... Such dich mal durch die INternetseiten der Einschlägigen Anbieter durch


----------



## element. (28 März 2011)

An Pilz habe ich auch schon gedacht, die Farbe kommt auch hin.
Die langen Karten könnten tatsächlich die Pilz PSS3000 sein. Habe ich beim letzten Besuch der Webseite wohl übersehen.

Die flachen Module in dem linken Schrank finde ich dort aber nach wie vor nicht. Vielleicht ist es ein Vorgänger der PSSuniversal?


----------



## Praios (28 März 2011)

Hallo,
das ist alles Pilz.
Die kleinen flachen Bauteile sind Busteilnehmer von Pilz. Die heissen PSS SB DI16, PSS SB Di8DO8 oder es sind Repeater für den SafetyBus.
Das große ist PSS3000.

Hier ein Link zu einer Anleitung für ein PSS SB 16.
http://www.pilz.de/downloads/open/PSS_SB_DI16_Operating_Manual_20084-DE-07.pdf?redirected=true

Findest du übrigens oft bei Ebay, allerdings sind das meist Geräte einer fehlerhaften Serie. Die haben einen Anlauffehler des Buses haben.


----------



## Praios (28 März 2011)

Die Teile werden übrigens immer noch von Pilz vertrieben und werden wahrscheinlich wegen des relativ günstigen Preises nicht beworben 

16 Sichere Eingänge dezentral kosten um die 400€ Netto


----------



## element. (28 März 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten.
So viele I/O in dem Projekt, das kann doch nicht alles für Sicherheitsaufgaben sein?
Die SPS wird vermutlich hier auch zur allgemeinen Steuerung verwendet, oder?


----------



## Praios (28 März 2011)

Ja, denn direkt daneben siehst du die dunklen Standardkarten von Pilz.


----------



## MSB (28 März 2011)

Sagen wir mal so,
was an einer derartigen "Achterbahn" ist nicht sicherheitsrelevant?

Im Prinzip bleiben hier wohl dann nur die Kontrollampen übrig ... und einige sekundäre Antriebe, Ventilatore u.ä.


----------

